# Help for a newbie to Classical Music



## PrismProject (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi All

For many years I have been listening to the more ambient works of Vaughan Williams such as Lark Ascending, Norfolk Rhapsody, Pastoral Symphony etc. Not so keen on his louder more dissonant works though

I also like some of Copland (quiet City), Britten (Sea Symphony) and William Walton

Theres such a lot more to listen to so Im looking to broaden my outlook and for recommendations to similar style of composers and particular pieces.

Can anyone help?:tiphat:

Thanks

Kevin, Newcastle, UK


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Kevin, yjere's no easy solution here...

Music is all about tastes, genres, periods.

The best I can suggest is to make an effort to listen to *classical radio* regularly, and write down what you like, and go look for it. There are so many places where you can find samples (YouTube is one...) so try out before you purchase!

There are many sites that offer "basic library" suggestions - here's one: http://www.classical.net/music/rep/

Go annd try stuff and let's see where that takes you!! Good luck!


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Perhaps the French impressionists? Dutoit's Ravel is excellent and very atmospheric.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

PrismProject said:


> Hi All
> 
> For many years I have been listening to the more ambient works of Vaughan Williams such as Lark Ascending, Norfolk Rhapsody, Pastoral Symphony etc. Not so keen on his louder more dissonant works though
> 
> ...


Given the above, I can only suggest broadening your listening. All of the composers you mention could be described as Late Romantic Anglo (with a bit of category-stretching). There are other composers in the Late Romantic category - using the same stretch - from Brahms and Dvorak to Rachmaninoff, and their period-contemporaries Reger and Mahler, who had a different notion. Listen, and find out what resonates.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

PrismProject said:


> Hi All
> 
> For many years I have been listening to the more ambient works of Vaughan Williams such as Lark Ascending, Norfolk Rhapsody, Pastoral Symphony etc.
> Thanks
> ...


David Hurwitz in Beethoven or Bust puts pieces into listening groups. For Vaughan Williams' Pastoral symphony he suggests Elgar's 2nd symphony, Moeran's Symphony in G Minor, and Bax's Symphony No. 2. Maybe you would find one of those interesting.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

PrismProject said:


> Britten (Sea Symphony)


The Sea Symphony is actually by Vaughan Williams, not Britten. But that said, I would suggest checking out Arnold Bax (as Manxfeeder has already suggested), and also Frederick Delius. From what you've said, I think you might like Delius--look up some of his pieces on YouTube and give them a listen.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Fsharpmajor said:


> From what you've said, I think you might like Delius--look up some of his pieces on YouTube and give them a listen.


If you're going to explore Delius (which I think is a great suggestion), try to hear Sir Thomas Beecham's recordings. There's something he does to them that makes them sound right.


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

You might also want to try Arvo Part or Henryk Gorecki (his later pieces e.g. Symphony 3). They are quite beautiful.


----------



## PrismProject (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions so far, ill be certain to check them out, oh and to fsharpmajor you were right its 4 sea interludes by Britten


----------



## PrismProject (Jan 1, 2012)

Ive obtained a copy of Arvo Parts Tabula Rasa on ECM.
Its just the sort of thing Im looking for, dreamy, beautiful. Thanks!

Keep the suggestions coming!



pluhagr said:


> You might also want to try Arvo Part or Henryk Gorecki (his later pieces e.g. Symphony 3). They are quite beautiful.


----------

